# New Pics!



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey everyone...

I know I don't post as often as I used to, but I just thought I'd share a few new pics with y'all! I got in a bunch of new plants today, and went a little photo-crazy! LOL


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

(...and a few more...)


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

fabulous pics!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice shots!!! Your fish have some nice color and finnage! :-D


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

OMG, i love that lithobates! You have some gorgous fish there, You outta stop by more! We have a chat room here now too


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks, Marty! My lithobates is one of my favorites! (Who says you can't get quality fish from a LFS?) Ya know, that Taiwan Reef is enormous... The female is about 5", and the male is close to 8"! I'll probably be on more between semesters... Just been caught up in a lot of stuff... I know! I had been wishing for a FF chat room forever, and now that we have one, I've yet to try it out! Your fish/pics are gorgeous, too, BTW! Your rubensis is beautiful!


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Who couldn't love that little syno's face. *Awwwwwwww*


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

sugar me!!!!! they are cool fish good quality pics


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

you should post the first picture in the fishaholics photocontest because its such a good picture!

- Jonno


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I really love your pictures as always!


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Jonno said:


> you should post the first picture in the fishaholics photocontest because its such a good picture!
> 
> - Jonno


Hmmm... Never heard of it, I'll look into it though! Thought about entering it (or the third one) in cichlid-forum.com's photo contest too... 

Thanks for all the nice responses everyone!


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

wildtiger said:


> Who couldn't love that little syno's face. *Awwwwwwww*


LOL! Hardly a "little" syno... I got the girl about 18 months ago when she was about 3/4 an inch long... Now she's about a 7 inch giant! LOL I'm amazed at how fast that fish grew! So much personality, too... When I was planting all the new plants, she wouldn't leave me alone! LOL (Kinda scared me with that dorsal spine, though... I've heard that it hurts terribly to get stuck by it!) Much more peaceful than the _S. brichardi_ that I had one time, too...


----------

